# SERA-siporax=Best media ?



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

just went to LFS to pick up media for wet dry filter.Wanted to grab bioballs but the manager told me that bioballs are ok but siporax is the best media used in all show tanks in most aquarium expos. He said that one box is rated for 53 gallons so w 120 gallon I would need 3 boxes . After seeing the $24.00 price I decided to go w/ 2. I'm willing to pay more if I think it will benefit my investments(fish) but feel like i paid too much. Came home and googled siporax and 21.999 was the cheapest. anyway the lfs cichlid tank has it in its wet dry filter and the water quality is amazing. Anyone out their trying this stuff.lol :fish:


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have any experience with Siporax, but I used Seachem's Matrix Bio to top off the media in my canister filters (it is also good for wet/dry use). It is a very similar product and you can pick up 4 liters for around $29.99 on most of the major online retailers. Unless your really into supporting your local business I would avoid purchasing anything except fish (also questionable) from your LFS. At least not without checking stuff out online first. I've found that in my area the LFS's charge about double what most online retailers do, and shipping is pretty negligible.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Wanted to grab bioballs but the manager told me that bioballs are ok but siporax is the best media used in all show tanks in most aquarium expos.


He's just being a salesman. Bioballs will do everything that any other biomedia will do. It just 
needs surface area to harbor nitrifying bacteria that will then convert ammonia to nitrite to 
nitrate. It doesn't do anything more than that.



> anyway the lfs cichlid tank has it in its wet dry filter and the water quality is amazing.


Biomedia had nothing to do with water clarity. Nothing at all. That's the job of mechanical 
filtration.

Go with the economical choice of bioballs. You did pay too much. You need to spend more to 
fill a wet/dry chamber if buying small ceramic rings. Those are best for smaller chambers like in 
canister filters. Take them back and get your money back. Shop around for the best price on 
biomedia, whatever the style. It all works fine. There's nothing 'better' about one over 
another if it all keeps your ammonia and nitrite levels at 0.

Manufacturers bragging about their biomedia being better than another is kind of like the 
dechlor folks bragging same. Both just have a simple function. Their marketing people just 
get creative and try to come up with something to make their product stand out in some way 
over others. Can't blame them for trying, just don't get fooled by it. The shop guy's must 
have some motivation for trying to sell one over another. $$$  Go with the previous advice 
and shop for your hardware online. Get your advice here or other user forums before buying.


----------

